# Driving Pet Hates RANT



## Fowler09 (Apr 16, 2009)

Deciced i have to get this off my chest, i just can not do with people these days that just can not drive, do not pay attention or are just plain bloody dumb.

1. I HATE people who how no lane disipline what so ever.... when not over taking keep left simple. some people dont even realise your behind them flashing your lights, so much to checking your mirrors every second

2. I HATE people who cant seem to get their thick heads around how to indicate properly on a roundabout... or even for some indicate full stop...

3. I HATE people who dont know how to adjust there headlights properly so therefore there pointing up and blinding you, then theres the ones who cant see the bright blue light on dash telling them they've got there full beams on.

4. I HATE people who drive with their fogs on all the time, they are no use even in fog they are just a danger....

5. I HATE people who are just plain iggnorant on the road.

Just makes me want to have a old banger and crash into them all when there in the wrong, they'll indicate next time.

If only there were things we could do to stop all this, police so pull drivers for these and not petty things, maybe i'll get a petition going?

Rant over cheers guys.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I hate people who can't spell or use the correct their :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fowler09 (Apr 16, 2009)

oh yeh didnt even realise ha just typing away in rant mode


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Fowler09 said:


> 4. I HATE people who drive with their fogs on all the time, they are no use even in fog they are just a danger....


Earlier tonight I drove over to pick my friend up from his house... It must be a round trip of about 6 miles in total. In that time, I counted 18 cars with their fogs on (curiously, 4 of them were new shape Minis. As if we needed more evidence that estate agents are cocks).

I remember when having fog lights (or 'spots') was rare, and a sign that you had the 'high-end' model of a particular car, and arseholes who wanted everyone to know they had the 'posh' version would stick their fogs on all the time... Nowadays, every bloody car has them. It's not cool. It just makes you look like you're 17 and you passed your test yesterday. Without exception, every driver who has their fogs on unnecessarily is a selfish twat.

So, to those drivers: No one thinks you're cool. We've all seen lights before. They're not that impressive. They don't make your little shit-mobile look futuristic. A turd with a 60W bulb stuck in it is still a turd. Turn the fucking things off. If you can't work out how, nip back in the house and ask your mum to help you.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

5. People who use full headlights in daylight! Which bits of the road CAN'T they see in broad daylight.
6. People who put their rear foglights on when there's a bit of mist, and then forget about them so weeks later you still end up behind cocks with rear foglights on. FIestas I'm looking at YOU! :roll:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

1 and 2 defo bug the hell out of me.
Scooby I use my headlights during the day in my elise, purely because its such a small wee car and I did have a near miss once because the other driver claimed me didnt see me, every little helps i guess. Although I do get your point, normal sized cars need not use headlights during the day. Having said that i believe Volvo were the first to have their headlights come on with the ignition, I guess this was the first DRL car if you like.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

how about people that indicate as they brake!

don't they realise your supposed to indicate to warn people you are about to slow down and turn??? Not as your slamming your brakes on nearly causing a pileup!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I HATE people who come up behind and flash their lights to indicate they want to overtake, when all the lanes are congested and travelling at exactly the same speed.

I HATE people who come up behind and flash their lights when you're doing 80 mph+ and overtaking everything else on the motorway.

I HATE people who come up behind and flash their lights when you're travelling within the speed limit in a built-up area, especially at rush hour.

It's usually Golfs and Passats. If anything, I'm inclined to ignore the rude bastard behind and complete whatever manoevre I'm doing before even considering moving over.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

I HATE people that brake and then indicate. Tossers.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

ScoobyTT said:


> 5. People who use full headlights in daylight! Which bits of the road CAN'T they see in broad daylight.


I put mine on when the sun is low in the sky, especially if I'm driving away from it (not too bothered going towards).


----------



## danielW2599 (Mar 20, 2009)

Using headlights in the daytime is not nessersaraly to see but rather be seen, so I havent really got a problem with that (providing they are not fog lights). I HATE people that do not use headlights in bad or wet weather :roll: I also HATE people that are right up my arse despite the fact im already doing 75/80mph. :evil: TWATS!


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> 5. People who use full headlights in daylight! Which bits of the road CAN'T they see in broad daylight.


I think people should have headlights on all the time - DLR lights are compulsory on the Continent so people can be seen in all light conditions.

The LEDs on Audis are as bright as headlights anyway!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

graTT58 said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > 5. People who use full headlights in daylight! Which bits of the road CAN'T they see in broad daylight.
> ...


Not sure there's any conclusive proof that headlights or DRLs (on a car) during the day reduces accidents, but they don't cause any glare when the ambient light is good, so I can't say I care either way if people want them on.

What does annoy me is fogs or any other additional lights when it's dark. *Any* light, including standard, well-aimed headlights will cause glare - Headlights are necessary, so we put up with the downsides, but all those other lights that are just switched on for vanity reasons (fogs, DRLs, whatever) are just making everyone else's lives worse.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Spandex said:


> I counted 18 cars with their fogs on (curiously, 4 of them were new shape Minis.


Are you surethey were fogs? THe default setting for Mini lights is that the two little lights are on when the headlights are on. It might look like Fogs, but in most instances it isn't.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

danielW2599 said:


> Using headlights in the daytime is not nessersaraly to see but rather be seen, so I havent really got a problem with that (providing they are not fog lights). I HATE people that do not use headlights in bad or wet weather :roll: I also HATE people that are right up my arse despite the fact im already doing 75/80mph. :evil: TWATS!


even if there is no one in front of you ?????    ,, shame on you !!!!!


----------



## danielW2599 (Mar 20, 2009)

Im not sure what part of my post you were actually getting at?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Kell said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > I counted 18 cars with their fogs on (curiously, 4 of them were new shape Minis.
> ...


They were low down on the bumper, kinda level with the number plate, or maybe a bit below... Is that where the 'running lights' are?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

What really pissed me off is bikers who push up to the front of the queue at traffic lights than take off so slowly.

I often wonder how they would react if I pushed in front of them in a queue for (say) a burger van. :evil:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

mighTy Tee said:


> What really pissed me off is bikers who push up to the front of the queue at traffic lights than take off so slowly.
> 
> I often wonder how they would react if I pushed in front of them in a queue for (say) a burger van. :evil:


That can be annoying if you're at the front and you wanted a good start to change lanes further on. Generally though, I make a lot of allowances for bikes. I think it's because, if I'm honest, I just wish I was them.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Spandex said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


Yep they are the sidelights I believe. Found out last week after taking the piss out a girl at work as I thought she was one of the fog light brigade.


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

I always go to the front on my bike. But you won't see me holding up any traffic when the lights change!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Hark said:


> Yep they are the sidelights I believe. Found out last week after taking the piss out a girl at work as I thought she was one of the fog light brigade.


Bollocks. That brings my list down to 14 cars. Still piss-poor though.

Saw a Mini on the way home tonight with those lights on... Had to resist mouthing "arsehole" at them at the traffic lights, after seeing your post. Ruined my drive home, that did.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

ScoobyTT said:


> 5. People who use full headlights in daylight! Which bits of the road CAN'T they see in broad daylight.
> 6. People who put their rear foglights on when there's a bit of mist, and then forget about them so weeks later you still end up behind cocks with rear foglights on. FIestas I'm looking at YOU! :roll:


What about Volvos and DRLs? :roll: :lol:


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > 5. People who use full headlights in daylight! Which bits of the road CAN'T they see in broad daylight.
> ...


You notice them...and thats the whole point.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

graTT58 said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > ScoobyTT said:
> ...


I notice all the cars *without* their lights on during the day too. That's how I avoid driving into them. :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Spandex said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Yep they are the sidelights I believe. Found out last week after taking the piss out a girl at work as I thought she was one of the fog light brigade.
> ...


This is the older New Mini with two sets of small lights. As you can see the ones in the middle are driving lights.










The newer new Mini, on the other hand, only has one set of small lights which are driving lights and fogs.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Kell said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Hark said:
> ...


Hmmm... Then I can confirm there are a number of Mini drivers in the West London area who are wondering why some angry looking man in a black 5-series keeps on mouthing obscenities at them.

Fortunately, many of them will have been estate agents, so I don't feel as bad as I would if I'd been doing it to actual human beings.


----------



## Fowler09 (Apr 16, 2009)

Driving home from work today and a BMW 116 came up behind me, at this point it was around 4:45 and raining yet this silly cow didnt have ANY lights on. There were at least 5 cars flashing at her along the motorway for 3 junctions one of which was me using rear fog, hazards everything, i even pulled aside and tried but she was just in a world of her own, she then pulled off at my junction and i continued tryin to no joy.

Its people like this that are a danger on the road due to lack of awarness.

WOMEN!!!


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Fowler09 said:


> WOMEN!!!


try driving round around a supermarket carpark for 5 minutes! you'll be lucky to get out alive!


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

I hate drivers who don't put their lights on when its lashing down with rain!

I know it maybe daylight BUT the fact that you have got your wipers on full speed means there is reduced visibilty!!

Wipers on = lights on! (IMO)

Saj


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Well, this thread just about saves me some typing.

On Monday, up here (Cheshire) it was a bit foggy, so everyone had fog lights on. Even the bloke immediately in front of me, with his nice bright rear fog light that dazzled me so I couldn't react as quickly to his brake lights. Nice one, mate. And then Tuesday morning when it's nice and clear, prat in a Mk4 Escort still has his rear fog light on. And a woolly hat. i wonder if he's realised yet.

And this morning, tit in an old Lexus barged in on me on one roundabout by being in the wrong lane and just swerving over at the last minute, then did it again on the next roundabout. Ten miles later he's still three cars in front of me so achieved nothing. But he did have gold badges on his M-reg Lexus, so he's obviously got some taste.

If I won the lottery, I think I'd volunteer to drive around in an unmarked traffic car. As long as I didn't have to deal with any accidents of course, just the good bits.

Or maybe a traffic warden. What's that? You didn't realise that this is a bad place to park, despite the fact that you're blocking the view of people trying to exit a T-junction, there's double yellow lines under your car, and bollards on the pavement to make it hard to open your door in case you've somehow "missed" the yellow lines? Of course, you're way too important to park in either of the car parks, one of which is immediately behind the shop and the other is only 200 yards away.


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

scooby, Australian country drivers will always drive with their lights on. It makes the car visible at a greater distance. When travelling to and from remote sites, its just common practice. Its safer so you WANT to have your lights on if you pass one car an hour.

what annoys me the most is inconsiderate driving. Just about all of the previously mentioned hates are consistant with inconsiderate driving - fog lights, not indicating for lane changes, driving slow in the fast lane etc.

my #1?










READ THE FUCKING SIGN ASSHOLE, GET IN THE LEFT LANE


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Fowler09 said:


> Its people like this that are a danger on the road due to lack of awarness.
> 
> WOMEN!!!


Not all women matey, not all.


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

droopsnoot said:


> Well, this thread just about saves me some typing.
> 
> On Monday, up here (Cheshire) it was a bit foggy, so everyone had fog lights on. Even the bloke immediately in front of me, with his nice bright rear fog light that dazzled me so I couldn't react as quickly to his brake lights. Nice one, mate. And then Tuesday morning when it's nice and clear, prat in a Mk4 Escort still has his rear fog light on. And a woolly hat. i wonder if he's realised yet.
> 
> ...


Well talking about the fog on Monday in Cheshire...where I am it was pretty bad...and I am amazed at the pricks that dont have any lights on AT ALL!!! Early morning not quite light..foggy as hell and no lights on....some real geniusses out there.... :roll:


----------



## Fowler09 (Apr 16, 2009)

sporTTyminx said:


> Fowler09 said:
> 
> 
> > Its people like this that are a danger on the road due to lack of awarness.
> ...


Fair comment it isnt all women no


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

driving along a dual carriage the other day,, traffic q busy but flowing nicely and e body making fair progress when for no obvious reason the traffic starts to slow down and is soon at a crawl and nose to tail, continue like this for aprox 1 mile and then start to filter into single file in outside lane and continue for a little further along to see a Golf, aparently broken down and driven almost completely up onto the spacious grass verge and causing almost no obstacle to following traffic or danger to them selves,, BUT, parked a few yards behind is a police traffic car " in attendance " taking up the entire inside lane with all lights on and two of our "finest " floating around like a couple of baleesha beacons in their dayglo this and that holding up everybody !!!! ,and that was not the first such similar incident i have seen,,,, what is it with these self possesed half wits,, is it that they are so taken with their own importance that they have lost sight of the bigger picture !!!! OR WHAT ???


----------



## TNBONDJB (Nov 23, 2009)

Right!

This is how it is.....

There is so much shite driving on the roads these days and most of it can be seen on the motorways.

I have come to the following conclusions over the years and I prove how accurate my conclusions are most times when there is someone lucky enough to be a passenger in the car.

If there is someone on the road around you (normally in front) that is driving extremely badly (sat in middle or outside lanes at times when they have ample oprotunity to pull in for example or drifting towards your lane as they eventaully stare into their wing mirror....the list is fuckin endless) then I can pretty much GUARANTEE that they will fit into one of these groups (this is not to say that all of the people who fit into these groups are shit drivers.........just that shit drivers fall into one these groups):

a. Females

b. The over 50 brigade

c. Our foreign 'friends'

d. MPV drivers (particularly during the day)

Honestly......as soon as you see something around you that pisses you off.....think about this thread and when you eventually pull along side, have a wee look and see just how accurate I am.....its amazing.

There should be a databse created by the traffic police at regional and national level (like the PNC) and unmarked cars and marked cars that notice any poor driving should pull the driver over, take a note of their details and the vehicle's and basically, once the driver has ammassed three warnings then it should be 3 points and £60.

Only them will the ignorant twats get the message that the inside lane is not only for lorries and the middle lane is for cruising at whatever speed you want.

As for all other drivers, including some on here, if someone is up your arse (so to speak) and then that is clearly because they want to travel faster than you.....simple as that. Now, if you can, then just pull over and let him/her past. Its not weak to let someone else go faster than you.

:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

*PLASTIC BAGS!!!!* :evil:

Picture the scene......

It's a bright blustery day. In the distance there appears to be something orange floating in the wind. 
It's a long way away, but you can't take your eyes from it. 
You know damn well that it's going to scoot under your car and wrap itself around anything that's hot!

200 yards - it's ok, it's caught on something.
150 yards - it's free and is fluttering on the other carriageway. You think you're safe. HA! :twisted: 
100 yards - it's in your line of vision now. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
50 yards - it's right in front of you. Like a rabbit in the headlights, it's rooted to the tarmac. You can't stop, you can't swerve.
THERE IS NO ESCAPE.....

You slow down a little - as if that's going to help - it's going to make it worse! More chance of it sticking to you. You're resigned to the fact that very soon bag and car will be one.

As you inevitably drive over it you hear the dreaded 'THUP!'

Much frantic searching of all mirrors in the vain hope that you will see it fluttering behind you in the distance. But NO!

Now the qustion is......

Is it wrapped around your exhaust?

Or do you have to drive around all day with the offending piece of bright orange polythene attached to your grille?

The motoring equivalent of having toilet paper stuck to the sole of your shoe. 

Erol


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nilesong said:


> *PLASTIC BAGS!!!!* :evil:
> 
> Picture the scene......
> 
> ...


Even worse with a loco travelling at 125mph and 25KV involved :?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Even worse with a loco travelling at 125mph and 25KV involved :?


Are you saying we should add 'carrier bags' to the list of things that the UK trains can't handle?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Spandex said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Even worse with a loco travelling at 125mph and 25KV involved :?
> ...


no , not all carrier bags, just the wrong ones !!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Spandex said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Even worse with a loco travelling at 125mph and 25KV involved :?
> ...


Only the OHL Electric ones


----------



## TNBONDJB (Nov 23, 2009)

TNBONDJB said:


> Right!
> 
> This is how it is.....
> 
> ...


----------



## pinky (May 21, 2009)

I hate people that block you in!

I live down a little private close and there are 12 houses each with 3 car parking spots per house...there is always lots of empty spaces yet I always seem to get some nobber parking behind me and blocking me in and you end up having to go and knock on doors to find out who the car belongs to.
Had a women who took about 5 mins to move her car once..very annoying as I was in a rush [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## pinky (May 21, 2009)

Nilesong said:


> *PLASTIC BAGS!!!!* :evil:
> 
> Picture the scene......
> 
> ...


Hahaha so true! sneeky little buggers :lol:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

TNBONDJB said:


> TNBONDJB said:
> 
> 
> > Right!
> ...


OK I'll bite. I agree that the majority of inconsiderate or unobservant driving is due to women, or old people and sometimes MPVs. I usually have a glance across as I overtake. I agree that there should be some sort of system to address the problem, with a view to getting them to up their game or take them off the road. The problem is that unlike, say speeding or parking violations there is not really any way of measuring "inconsiderateness" and it comes down to the judgement of the police officer attending. You'd have coppers pulling people over all the time for all manner of trivial things, and there'd be no way to ensure consistency between offences. A lot of people on the forum already seem to have the view that the authorities can't be trusted to use common sense in these situations.

You also have to take into account the context of the "offence" - each person doing it might be a habitual lane-hogger for example or might be a perfectly good driver 364 days of the year but just be having a bad day or a bit distracted by events, or have other perfectly good reasons for doing what they're doing. You've got no way of knowing and neither does a copper. We all do things sometimes that are not really cricket, you'd be pissed off if you got pulled for a trivial offence that you thought was OK, wouldn't you?

I don't know how you'd tackle it though.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

TNBONDJB said:


> a. Females
> 
> b. The over 50 brigade
> 
> ...


Ok, I will "DO IT!!!" This list says more about your prejudices than it does about anyone's driving. In fact, you might as well have written "People who aren't me" and left it at that.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Spandex said:


> graTT58 said:
> 
> 
> > ScoobyTT said:
> ...


minis have DRLs that look like dead dim foggies.


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Fair enough then,....

I HATE people that aren't me.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

swfblade said:


> Fair enough then,....
> 
> I HATE people that aren't me.


I can like/dislike people who arent me, tho mostly hate. I especially hate people who arent me but is trying to be me badly. 
but then i'm a complete dickhead.
anyways back on topic:

hate: 40mph on a perfectly fine 60mph straight 1mil road with perfect weather and 600yards of traffic behind.
also hate: the cars immediately behind the 40mph driver for not having the ability to overtake to make my life a little easier.

also hate you you and you.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Hate the sour faced old bag who refused to let the shiny "sports car" merge in turn like all the other traffic at the end of the dual carriageway this evening, and instead decided to drive right up against the car so the mirrors almost touched;

Hate the twat in the red BMW 330 coupe who "raced" me all the way up the M4 from J5 to J2 in heavy 40-50 mph traffic, constantly undertaking and cutting into lane 2 with inches to spare time and again;

Hate the Scooby driver who couldn't decide which lane to be in at the Chiswick roundabout despite some of the clearest road markings I've ever seen;

Hate the 3 other drivers who also couldn't figure it out, or were just trying to be clever.

Hate the fucking bus that did not give way to oncoming traffic, but pulled out to pass a parked car directly into the path of it.

Hate the Smart car that has squeezed itself into the tiny space left behind the TT and the end of the row of parking bays, leaving me no room to get out in the morning.

[smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

I here from someone cough, that theres a design "fault"/weakness with the exhaust when and if heavily impacted by object such as someones foot at high velocity, car becomes disabled after exhaust rests on antiroll bar, do please take care near smart for2s.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm too much of a goodie to try, but ooo I really wanna


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

At least if it was a G whiz I could pick the bastard up and move it.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I could talk endlessly about the generally poor standards of driving on UK roads. I'm going to have to prioritise!

What really annoys me is people standing on their foot brakes at traffic lights. What is that about? It makes no sense at all. It's actually less effort to reach down and pull your hand brake on and then relax than it is to sit for a minute or more pressing the brake pedal! I even see people doing it on flat roads where the car would sit still all on its own with no effort at all. And of course, more often than not, one of their brake lights isn't working because, of course, it has been burnt out by them constantly pressing the brake pedal at traffic lights! Laziness I can understand - laziness that actually requires more effort is just rank stupidity.

I'd really like to see a measure brought in similar to the VDRS system for defects on your car. Under that system if I spot a fault with your motor, rather than prosecuting you for it I give you a slip of paper, you go and get the fault fixed and then go to an MOT test centre for them to check the repair. If your car is back in order they stamp your slip and you send it back to us. Nobody gets prosecuted and as far as I'm concerned the job is done - your car is properly road legal, and surely that's the whole point, isn't it?

I think it would be really useful if, when I see some really crap driving, I can give you a slip that requires you to go to your local driving test centre within a specified period and get a check drive. Fail the check drive and your licence gets suspended until you can pass a full test again. You could argue that it puts a lot of power in the hands of the police, but I'd say the actual decision on your standards of driving is made independantly of the police by the Driving Standards Authority.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Mark Davies said:


> What really annoys me is people standing on their foot brakes at traffic lights. What is that about? It makes no sense at all. It's actually less effort to reach down and pull your hand brake on and then relax than it is to sit for a minute or more pressing the brake pedal! I even see people doing it on flat roads where the car would sit still all on its own with no effort at all. And of course, more often than not, one of their brake lights isn't working because, of course, it has been burnt out by them constantly pressing the brake pedal at traffic lights! Laziness I can understand - laziness that actually requires more effort is just rank stupidity.


I have an auto so I use the brake pedal on the flat. I imagine a lot of the people annoying you with their brake lights have autos too.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Mark Davies said:


> I could talk endlessly about the generally poor standards of driving on UK roads. I'm going to have to prioritise!
> 
> What really annoys me is people standing on their foot brakes at traffic lights. What is that about? It makes no sense at all. It's actually less effort to reach down and pull your hand brake on and then relax than it is to sit for a minute or more pressing the brake pedal! I even see people doing it on flat roads where the car would sit still all on its own with no effort at all. And of course, more often than not, one of their brake lights isn't working because, of course, it has been burnt out by them constantly pressing the brake pedal at traffic lights! Laziness I can understand - laziness that actually requires more effort is just rank stupidity......


its cos they have no interest in driving properly nor understanding of cars as well as the fact that all people are selfish.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

mighTy Tee said:


> What really pissed me off is bikers who push up to the front of the queue at traffic lights than take off so slowly.
> 
> I often wonder how they would react if I pushed in front of them in a queue for (say) a burger van. :evil:


Bikers or scooter boys? I cant imagine what you put is true :roll: :lol: 0-62mph in 2.8sec, somtimes I cant resist to try and actually do it :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Spandex said:


> I imagine a lot of the people annoying you with their brake lights have autos too.


Probably, though every auto I've ever driven had a neutral gear and a parking brake. I always use them though I'd accept in some autos setting off is a bit of a fuss which would lead some to just sit on the foot brake. And yes, there are more autos on the road these days but I still think the majority of people doing this are in manuals - it seems more do it than don't!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Mark Davies said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > I imagine a lot of the people annoying you with their brake lights have autos too.
> ...


I'll use neutral/handbrake if I'm there for long enough, but in traffic it's not worth it.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree with Mark, 80% of people seem to do this and im sure 80% of cars arnt autos.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I sit on my brake in queues, I try not to when there is a car behind me for this very reason - I know full well how bright my brake lights up (double brake light mod certainly lights up people's faces).

I live in a hilly area and I've always found it interesting how people go down the hills, some are on and off the brakes all the time. I rarely use mine. Proper stopping distance maintained by selecting a higher gear to pick up speed and a lower one to resist it. But then I figured that a lot of these may be automatics too.

Which has put me off the idea of a DSG or any other auto...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Dash said:


> I sit on my brake in queues, I try not to when there is a car behind me for this very reason - I know full well how bright my brake lights up (double brake light mod certainly lights up people's faces).
> 
> I live in a hilly area and I've always found it interesting how people go down the hills, some are on and off the brakes all the time. I rarely use mine. Proper stopping distance maintained by selecting a higher gear to pick up speed and a lower one to resist it. But then I figured that a lot of these may be automatics too.
> 
> Which has put me off the idea of a DSG or any other auto...


Well, most modern automatics are designed to not pick up speed on downhills. I know in the owners manual for mine it mentions that and it works fairly well, if not perfectly. I think people just generally use their brakes too much when driving. I've been behind cars that have a good 100-200m of clear road ahead of them and they are still regularly playing with the brakes... It seems people are unable to maintain a speed without 
constantly moving between accelerating and braking.

It always amazes me how many times I see people using their brakes on the motorway too... There are very few times you should ever need to use your brakes on a road with such long range visibility as a motorway.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

i N and handbrake even in traffic all one has to do is look as far ahead as poss, which everyone should be doing anyways.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

BLinky said:


> i N and handbrake even in traffic all one has to do is look as far ahead as poss, which everyone should be doing anyways.


My point was that in stop-start traffic, you're rarely stationary long enough to justify it, not that you aren't looking far enough ahead.


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

I used to be completely amazed, startled even, at some peoples driving. However after dealing with the general public for 9 years and witnessing the general level of intelligence first hand, NOTHING surprises me.

Its usually a case of "remember that person I dealt with that one time" and then i picture said person behind the wheel of a car.

Oh and i know some people wont like this but please dont take it the wrong way. _Most_ drivers who aggrivate me on the road and drive with a disgusting level of ignorance towards other drivers tend to be blokes who look about 50. Never do I get any bother from the boy racer crowd at all.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Spandex said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> > i N and handbrake even in traffic all one has to do is look as far ahead as poss, which everyone should be doing anyways.
> ...


most times if you delay long enough you can just continue rolling forward dead slowly. or just stop for longer and roll slower.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

they do think they know everything, they get surprised if you beep them after having to slam on your brakes because they cut you off.


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Auto drivers who "rest" thier foot on the brake pedal so the brake lights are on all the time. Dumb twats.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Heres a question. When going down a stupidley high hill, is it better to come on and off brakes u use slight brake all the way down?


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Engine brake. Foot brake used only when needed.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Some hills are soo step you cant, as if you were in 1st it would rev its self to death


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Crikey, cant say I've ever been down a hill like that! Would always prefer engine over foot in a situation like that, but if you dont want to rev your engine for whatever reason, I'd go for a slow steady constant brake myself, more in control I would think.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I live on thee chesse rolling hill (well used to) I was just asking which is best for the brakes, ie dont want them getting too hot and warping

http://www.cheese-rolling.co.uk/


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

The steepness of the hill shouldn't cause the engine to rev any higher. Revs are down to the gear you're in and your road speed. If it's revving too highly in 1st then you should use 2nd gear to reduce your speed to the point where you can change down to 1st (assuming you need to be in 1st for the speed you want to do down that hill).


----------



## harrismhome (Nov 14, 2009)

PET HATE

Twats who drive up to a roundabout, stop and then look right to see if it's clear to continue. Fing thick as shit.
For fucks sake put your brain no matter how megre it is in fucking gear. Look right and fing anticipate where it is safe to continue by the time you get there.

Middle lane hoggers - Fing dick heads I hope your balls drop off, and if you don't have any I hope you fing sprout them on your forehead.

40 mph maniacs - 40 in a 30 ok we can live with that but 40 in a 60 BASTARDS hope you develop balls on each of your ears. And if your black may they be white one and if your white may they then be black ones.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

harrismhome said:


> PET HATE
> 
> Twats who drive up to a roundabout, stop and then look right to see if it's clear to continue. Fing thick as shit.
> For fucks sake put your brain no matter how megre it is in fucking gear. Look right and fing anticipate where it is safe to continue by the time you get there.
> ...


 :evil: :evil: :evil: ... OOOOOOOOPS !!!!!!... :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

I just hate anyone else who's on the same road as me :lol: :lol:


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Don't know if this has been mentioned already but people who indicate to get in ahead of you and instead of waiting to be invited edge their way in so you can't move.

Arseholes!! :evil:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

I HATE being in peoples cars who have a dirty windscreen and dont clean it.. it bugs the hell out of me
how can you drive with a dirty windscreen? i dont know if its OCD but i cleans mine about 15times in one journey.

I HATE being it when you go places in a group and then the driver tries to do you out of petrol money!
my friend askied me and 2 passengers for £7.50 EACH to drive from clacton to southend and back in a 1.0 citron c1!
i said lets fill the car up before we go and when we get back to see how much petrol we have used.
it cost about £12 for the whole round journey! work that out [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

haha and they enjoy this Cataract-o-vision view of the road, particularly when driving into bright sunlight. I saw a car once that had a clean bit where the driver was. Clean the rest of it, moron! People are so damn lazy. :?


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

smarties24 said:


> I just hate anyone else who's on the same road as me :lol: :lol:


snap-o-rama!! just wish everyone would get out my way....

not sure if this has been mentioned but, the guy who drives his car just enough over your lane and his so that you cant over take him, i hoot, give them a fright, drop a gear and fly past them... idiots!

those who have the indicator on left, and then turn right...

women /guys who drive polo's or minis and think its a TANK when you drive past opposite each other and the dumb cunt almost takes your side of your car with them..... learn some spacial awareness fucking walking nob-heads!!

not really a driving rant: but to the 85 year old man who i offered 20 000 squids to build my garage on your wasteland of a disused back garden, so that my car is somewhere safe at night, and you said NO.. fuck you!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol: Yeah those people with narrow cars with no idea where they are are a real pain in the arse! I kerbed my wheel on the only sticking out kerb block along a stretch thanks to some gormless, feckless moron thinking my lane was an extension of his so his left side had a good 2 feet of room. TOSSER! ANd to the useless road maintenance who built the kerb like that in the first place when I would have been fine otherwise, I say this: you useless fucking morons, how hard is it to build a straight kerb? Obviously it's not rocket science, or you'd be guiding humanity's reach for the planets! :x :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

